# Other Pets > Horses >  Dream horse update pics!!

## Blu Mongoose

Here is the girl now!! She is hot!! Meet Pistol!! :Smile: 











And here is a new one of the old man, Josh! 




Excuse me looking like crap!! :Embarassed:

----------


## Beardedragon

I like a women in boots :Very Happy: 

Lovely horse, those eyes are magnificent :Good Job:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I like a women in boots
> 
> Lovely horse, those eyes are magnificent



No!! I look like hell!! :Surprised: 
Thanks, she is a lovely girl

----------


## ADEE

i LOVE blue eyes on horses!!! shes beautiful and the ole' man looks pretty good  :Good Job:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> i LOVE blue eyes on horses!!! shes beautiful and the ole' man looks pretty good


Thank you! Her eyes really set off her looks. :Smile:

----------


## Jyson

She is gorgeous! I too love her blue eyes.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> She is gorgeous! I too love her blue eyes.


Thanks!! :Smile:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

She's gorgeous!!!! Is she a solid paint?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> She's gorgeous!!!! Is she a solid paint?


Thank you. :Smile:   She is a red dun.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Thank you.  She is a red dun.


Really?! I couldn't quite tell if she had the dorsal stripe and I couldn't see any leg bars in the pictures. That's wild that you got a blue eye on a red dun! That's really sweet! I LOVE her mane too!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Really?! I couldn't quite tell if she had the dorsal stripe and I couldn't see any leg bars in the pictures. That's wild that you got a blue eye on a red dun! That's really sweet! I LOVE her mane too!


The dorsal stripe is very distinct, but the angles of the pics you can't see it.

----------


## Entropy

In her baby picture I had thought maybe a dunalino but I see now definitely a red dun. Very nice girl. I love the way purple looks on any dun gene. I had a grulla mare with two blue eyes. Sadly her new owners never transfered her papers so I can't track her.  :Sad:  But really, VERY nice girl there.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thanks! :Smile:  
 I loved her as a baby, but I find her to be so much more stunning since she matured. I wanted her since I first saw her blue eye and blaze. At the time she wasn't going to be sold. I am so glad I waited, instead of buying my second choice.

----------


## Rapture

Nice horses, but I'm partial to the Saluki(?) in your avatar.  :Smile:

----------


## gothkenny

Wow. Wow. WOW! DD: Mind if I steal her!?

I mean, her baby pictures were adorable but she's just amazing!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Nice horses, but I'm partial to the Saluki(?) in your avatar.


She isn't a saluki. That is an afghan I rescued. She was in such horrible shape she had to be shaved. I always loved that pic! :Smile: 
She was an absolute sweetheart. Thanks

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Wow. Wow. WOW! DD: Mind if I steal her!?
> 
> I mean, her baby pictures were adorable but she's just amazing!


No chance!! :Very Happy: 

Thanks a lot! I have wanted a horse like her my entire life. Poor thing is getting really annoyed with me constantly grooming and fussing over her. :Embarassed:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Hey Blu!  Great looking little mare.   :Very Happy:   Congrats.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hey Blu!  Great looking little mare.    Congrats.


Thanks!! :Very Happy:

----------

